# Milan: il closing è slittato al 28 febbraio. Caparra il 13/12.



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.

Nel CDA fissato per il 13 dicembre non ci saranno nè cambiamenti nè nuove nomine. Tutto resterà così com'è.

Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

E tanti saluti...


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fine della farsa, finalmente. 

Vergognatevi pagliacci.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E tanti saluti...



Secondo te regalano 200 mln alla fininvest..... come dice Mughini "MA DAI"


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Colpa dei giornalisti, di Ruiu, Forchielli, di cane fedele e Fetish.

Ci hanno presi per il naso una seconda volta.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Dicembre 2016)

Sti cinesi iniziano proprio male... a me sta storia puzza! Speriamo bene!!


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Secondo te regalano 200 mln alla fininvest..... come dice Mughini "MA DAI"



Mi riferisco al closing del 13 dicembre. Annunciato dalla stessa Sino.

Per il resto, vediamo. Ma a questo punto anche il più ottimista si porrà qualche domanda.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo a 5 dicembre. E' slittato al 28 febbraio. Tre mesi, praticamente.

Ste autorizzazioni da dove devono arrivare? Dalla Cina o da Marte?


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> Quindi, non ci sono più dubbi. Il closing è slittato.



fine dei giochi, a sto punto credo che i 200 mln siano fake, nessuno sa se siano stati versati o meno


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> Quindi, non ci sono più dubbi. Il closing è slittato.



Addio...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Che scempio..


----------



## Hellscream (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ora ho capito, per le autorizzazioni hanno mandato Goku, Crili e Bulma su Namek a chiederle a Polunga!

La credibilità è finita e la pazienza pure. Buonanotte


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> *Nel CDA fissato per il 13 dicembre non ci saranno nè cambiamenti nè nuove nomine. Tutto resterà così com'è.*



Aggiornato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Io annunci ufficiali non ne ho visti


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato


Ah.. che bel CDA.. proprio utile..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?


Però se ha già intrapreso la via della vendita con tanto di preliminare firmato non significa che è stato lui a cambiare idea..Non puoi venire meno a carte firmate.. 
Le cose sono due: o sti cinesi sono pagliacci o è una farsa..


----------



## Hellscream (5 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Però se ha già intrapreso la via della vendita con tanto di preliminare firmato non significa che è stato lui a cambiare idea..Non puoi venire meno a carte firmate..
> Le cose sono due: o sti cinesi sono pagliacci o è una farsa..



Si sono rimangiati la loro stessa parola, di che parliamo..


----------



## ilcondompelato (5 Dicembre 2016)

sempre detto che questi soldi puzzano peggio della melma.
sono mesi che ho l'impressione che questi soldi arriveranno da chissà quale lavatrice del mondo.
vedrete che a febbraio Berlusconi e il condom annunceranno che il milan non sarà venduto e noi lo prenderemo nel sedere.
il condom potrà ritornare a spartirsi le polpette con preziosi.
speriamo ce la magistratura faccia il suo corso e ci liberi dal nano


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> *Nel CDA fissato per il 13 dicembre non ci saranno nè cambiamenti nè nuove nomine. Tutto resterà così com'è.*



Campopiano sbugiardato come non mai, ormai è finito quel raccomandato schifoso.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> Nel CDA fissato per il 13 dicembre non ci saranno nè cambiamenti nè nuove nomine. Tutto resterà così com'è.


Non si può mai stare sereni.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Si sono rimangiati la loro stessa parola, di che parliamo..



Questi non hanno un euro, altro che colossi, chissà quale barbone c'era dietro. In neo è Galliani purtroppo, altrimenti avrei preferito Berlusconi a questi cinesini.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?



E poi con le elezioni che arrivano, ricomincia la tiritera


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Non ci voglio credere. Quanto mi cadono dopo quel comunicato sul 13. Non so davvero cosa pensare..


----------



## mistergao (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> Nel CDA fissato per il 13 dicembre non ci saranno nè cambiamenti nè nuove nomine. Tutto resterà così com'è.



Era ormai da un po' che ero scettico sulla cessione, finalmente questo comunicato mi da ragione. Berlusconi a mio parere ce la sta facendo: il piano é quello di riportare in Italia capitali detenuti all'estero. C'è la fará, perché alla fine verrà fuori che saranno i cinesi a non avere i soldi. Cinesi che, in questa maniera, perderanno anche la caparra.
Comunque complimenti: scenata di altissimo livello, quella con Mr. Bee al confronto faceva ridere. Secondo voi dove andrá Donnarumma?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2016)

Altri tre mesi di chiacchiere
Per fortuna la nuova caparra rende impossibile che l'affare salti


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Questi non hanno un euro, altro che colossi, chissà quale barbone c'era dietro. In neo è Galliani purtroppo, altrimenti avrei preferito Berlusconi a questi cinesini.



I barboni da 200 milioni
Vorrei essere barbone anche io...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Dicembre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Secondo voi dove andrá Donnarumma?


E romagnoli? E suso? E loatelli? E bonaventura ? Li venderà tutti


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Era ormai da un po' che ero scettico sulla cessione, finalmente questo comunicato mi da ragione. Berlusconi a mio parere ce la sta facendo: il piano é quello di riportare in Italia capitali detenuti all'estero. C'è la fará, perché alla fine verrà fuori che saranno i cinesi a non avere i soldi. Cinesi che, in questa maniera, perderanno anche la caparra.
> Comunque complimenti: scenata di altissimo livello, quella con Mr. Bee al confronto faceva ridere. Secondo voi dove andrá Donnarumma?



Già fatta con la juve per me, il bello è che lo perderemo a zero, ma come uomo non me ne frega nulla, non perdiamo nulla, anzi..


----------



## VonVittel (5 Dicembre 2016)

I cinesi farlocchi che fanno comunicati ufficiali per poi essere smentiti. Che schifo. Pagliacci. Tutti quanti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

200 milioni solo di caparra = cinesi poveri senza una lira.
è proprio vero che ormai ci hanno fatto impazzire....ce la stanno facendo sudare così tanto sta vendita che non si ragione più ormai...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Già fatta con la juve per me, il bello è che lo perderemo a zero, ma come uomo non me ne frega nulla, non perdiamo nulla, anzi..



Eh sì, non è milanista e soprattutto è già stato annunciato dalla Juve il suo ingaggio.

Mi dispiace solo essermi perso questi passaggi fondamentali


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> I barboni da 200 milioni
> Vorrei essere barbone anche io...



Di certo ci sono solo i continui rinvii. Io la certezza dei 200 mln non ce l'ho. Eravamo sicuri di arrivare al closing con la prima "presunta" caparra...ora guarda caso si rinvia proprio quando sicuramente ci saranno nuove elezioni...poi da lì si passera a giugno e il copione si sa già


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh sì, non è milanista e soprattutto è già stato annunciato dalla Juve il suo ingaggio.
> 
> Mi dispiace solo essermi perso questi passaggi fondamentali



Uno che vuole restare al Milan lo dice chiaramente, non nascondendo il suo futuro durante un'intervista.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

io l'avevo detto che il problema non sono le autorizzazioni e chi continua a farcelo credere ci sta prendendo in giro. 
Non hanno trovato il general partner, semplice.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Uno che vuole restare al Milan lo dice chiaramente, non nascondendo il suo futuro durante un'intervista.



Lo ha detto infatti, ma come sempre fa comodo sentire quello che si vuole sentire


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di certo ci sono solo i continui rinvii. Io la certezza dei 200 mln non ce l'ho. Eravamo sicuri di arrivare al closing con la prima "presunta" caparra...ora guarda caso si rinvia proprio quando sicuramente ci saranno nuove elezioni...poi da lì si passera a giugno e il copione si sa già



Un gruppo cinese ha acquistato il 13% del Manchester City a dicembre 2015 per 400 milioni
Sai quanto ci ha messo quel gruppo per spostare quei 400 milioni? Hanno aspettato le autorizzazioni per 8 mesi. Le hanno chieste a marzo, sono arrivate a dicembre


----------



## danjr (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ma ci sono comunicati ufficiali? finché non ci sono comunicati io non credo più a nulla. Detto questo, se l'indiscrezione di Sky fosse giusta, io non li vorrei mai questi cinesi, piuttosto mi tengo il Condor, almeno sappiamo di che morte moriamo. Non accetto che una settimana si dica ufficialmente una cosa e dal giorno dopo arrivino smentite da tutte le parti; proprio perché non mi sembra verosimile continuo a sperare che si chiuda il 13


----------



## danjr (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Un gruppo cinese ha acquistato il 13% del Manchester City a dicembre 2015 per 400 milioni
> Sai quanto ci ha messo quel gruppo per spostare quei 400 milioni? Hanno aspettato le autorizzazioni per 8 mesi
> Le hanno chieste a marzo, sono arrivate a dicembre



Benissimo, non lo metto in dubbio... perché fare il comunicato del closing del 13 dicembre? qui hanno perso ogni credibilità (se non lo rispettano). l'hanno fatto due settimane fa il comunicato, non 10 mesi fa..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Benissimo, non lo metto in dubbio... perché fare il comunicato del closing del 13 dicembre? qui hanno perso ogni credibilità (se non lo rispettano). l'hanno fatto due settimane fa il comunicato, non 10 mesi fa..



Quello è stato sicuramente un errore, ma non fa automaticamente di loro persone poche serie e senza soldi.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Dicembre 2016)

ormai penso solo al campo e alla trasferta di roma


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

1° Rinvio ufficiale con versamento di 200 mln di caparra e sento persone parlare di Cinesi poco seri, cinesi poveri o cinesi prestanome per ritorno di capitali.
Non so voi, ma io fossi al vostro posto inizierei a prendermi dello Xanax


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?



Non esiste.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> I barboni da 200 milioni
> Vorrei essere barbone anche io...



Non ho capito. Suning paga l'intera Inter 200 milioni e sono dei grandi.
I nostri versano la stessa cifra di solo caparra e sono dei barboni.

Per me sono dei grandi. Mettono li una cifra da paura senza battere ciglio. Vuol dire che la liquiditá per loro non é un problema. Se non avessero certezze avrrebbero perso i 100 mica raddoppiato.

Questi soldi poi come scritto serviranno come garanzia a fininvest per dare l'ok a investire sul mercato.

Io ho buonissime sensazioni.

Fino a due settimane fa avevo parecchi dubbi, ma ora direi che se é vera la storia della caparra aggiuntiva, si dimostrano mooolto potenti, ma anche molto presenti sulle necessitá della squadra.

Dai dai dai vhe torniamo grandi.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> Nel CDA fissato per il 13 dicembre non ci saranno nè cambiamenti nè nuove nomine. Tutto resterà così com'è.



A questo punto è probabile che il mercato di gennaio vada a farsi benedire, e con lui l'intera stagione. Vadano tutti a quel paese, a cominciare dal vecchio pervertito che avrebbe potuto iniziare a vendere tutto già quattro anni fa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Non esiste.



Berlusconi non puó decidere piú nulla c'é un contratto, il Milan, vome lui stesso ha ammesso é giá venduto. Appena arrivano le autorizzazioni ciao.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Un gruppo cinese ha acquistato il 13% del Manchester City a dicembre 2015 per 400 milioni
> Sai quanto ci ha messo quel gruppo per spostare quei 400 milioni? Hanno aspettato le autorizzazioni per 8 mesi. Le hanno chieste a marzo, sono arrivate a dicembre



E perchè i nostri han fatto comunicato con chiusura al 13? Si vede allora che sono degli incompetenti


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2016)

Cercherò di farvi capire il mio pensiero nel modo più chiaro possibile.
Personalmente, sono tranquillissimo perché sono certo che l'affare si farà. Si tratta semplicemente di logica.
Fininvest DEVE vendere. E sottolineo il deve, non il vuole. Hanno difficoltà anche con Premium, e non si possono più permettere di avere il Milan. Dall'altra parte, i cinesi ci vogliono acquistare e, dopo aver messo 200 milioni di caparra, ci devono acquistare.
Quindi, se non sarà il 13 dicembre, sarà a fine febbraio. Se le autorizzazioni non arrivassero manco a febbraio, sapete che succede? Faranno un'altra proroga e si andrà avanti così, finché l'affare non sarà concluso. Anche s furia di caparre da 100 milioni. Anche a a rate. Ma nessuno delle due parti farà mai saltare l'affare. MAI!
Quindi, noi saremo cinesi. Il problema è il quando, non il se!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?


Berlusconi alla firma del preliminare è diventato un semplice spettatore della vicenda...se gli acquirenti si presentano con il bonifico lui non può farci niente...può ''tramare'' fin che vuole ma è fuori gioco...
Secondo me è giunto il momento di accantonare Berlusconi, la politica, il rientro di capitali e storie simili...è giunta l'ora di iniziare ad interrogarsi su chi siano realmente questi Cinesi...e sopratutto dobbiamo iniziare a farlo con molta più obbiettività...vedi ''miliardari'' ''governo cinese'' ''grandi imprenditori'' e ''fantasie varie''


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Un gruppo cinese ha acquistato il 13% del Manchester City a dicembre 2015 per 400 milioni
> Sai quanto ci ha messo quel gruppo per spostare quei 400 milioni? Hanno aspettato le autorizzazioni per 8 mesi. Le hanno chieste a marzo, sono arrivate a dicembre



si? hai prove per poterlo confermare? o è un sentito dire?


----------



## Doctore (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?



e si tiene il milan con i debiti da saldare con la penale da versare e con mediaset che sta fallendo?scherziamo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di certo ci sono solo i continui rinvii. Io la certezza dei 200 mln non ce l'ho. Eravamo sicuri di arrivare al closing con la prima "presunta" caparra...ora guarda caso si rinvia proprio quando sicuramente ci saranno nuove elezioni...poi da lì si passera a giugno e il copione si sa già



Non continui rinvii. Un solo rinvio.
Sulle caparre: se non credi ai comunicati ufficiali fatti da un'azienda quotata in borsa, cosa che comporterebbe un reato penale, bah non so veramente come rispondere. Tanto vale dire che finivest non é reale.

Qua non si tratta di credere o non credere. Alcune cose sono fatti. Non si possono discutere, altrimenti tanto vale partecipare ad un forum che parla degli alieni o delle scie chimiche.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Suning paga l'intera Inter 200 milioni e sono dei grandi.
> I nostri versano la stessa cifra di solo caparra e sono dei barboni.
> 
> Per me sono dei grandi. Mettono li una cifra da paura senza battere ciglio. Vuol dire che la liquiditá per loro non é un problema. Se non avessero certezze avrrebbero perso i 100 mica raddoppiato.
> ...



chi ti dice chi ha pagato quei 200 mln? lo sai che nessuno può UFFICIALMENTE stabilirlo perché proveniente da un conto di Hong Kong che è schermato? lo sai questo? prima di dire che i cinesi hanno dato 200 mln vorrei nomi e cognomi di chi li ha messi. Oltretutto ad oggi questi 200 mln sono versati dalla banche di riferimento che hanno un garante dietro. Chi sia questo garante non ci è dato saperlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e si tiene il milan con i debiti da saldare con la penale da versare e con mediaset che sta fallendo?scherziamo?



In realtá non pagherebbe nessuna penale, ma commetterebbe un reato con certa condanna in tribunale.
Il contratto é vincolante non si puó non renderlo esecutivo a seguito del pagamento di quanto pattuito.

Il Milan é giá venduto. Lo ha detto anche lui! Punto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Suning paga l'intera Inter 200 milioni e sono dei grandi.
> I nostri versano la stessa cifra di solo caparra e sono dei barboni.
> 
> Per me sono dei grandi. Mettono li una cifra da paura senza battere ciglio. Vuol dire che la liquiditá per loro non é un problema. Se non avessero certezze avrrebbero perso i 100 mica raddoppiato.
> ...



La tua ipotesi è molto interessante: più ci penso e più trovo che sta in piedi. Anche solo a furor di logica.
L'unico dubbio è: se Fininvest autorizza una spesa di mercato e il Milan imbarca un Torres e/o un Bertolacci, corre il rischio di non rientrare con le relative cessioni in caso di mancato closing (fatto quest'ultimo che tendo a escludere). 
Quindi un rischio, più o meno latente, lo correrebbe. Siamo sicuri che lo farà?
E, soprattutto, in che misura?


----------



## Doctore (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi ti dice chi ha pagato quei 200 mln? lo sai che nessuno può UFFICIALMENTE stabilirlo perché proveniente da un conto di Hong Kong che è schermato? lo sai questo? prima di dire che i cinesi hanno dato 200 mln vorrei nomi e cognomi di chi li ha messi. Oltretutto ad oggi questi 200 mln sono versati dalla banche di riferimento che hanno un garante dietro. Chi sia questo garante non ci è dato saperlo.



ma che discorsi sono scusa??tanto vale che non argomenti nemmeno se non ti fidi dei ''pochi'' comunicati ufficiali...la prima caparra risulta ufficiale il versamento.
E' tutta un invenzione...non esistono i cinesi e ricominciamo blabla


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi sono scusa??tanto vale che non argomenti nemmeno se non ti fidi dei comunicati ufficiali.



prima di rispondermi e citarmi, rileggi ciò che ho scritto. Non hai capito.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non continui rinvii. Un solo rinvio.
> Sulle caparre: se non credi ai comunicati ufficiali fatti *da un'azienda quotata in borsa*, cosa che comporterebbe un reato penale, bah non so veramente come rispondere. Tanto vale dire che finivest non é reale.
> 
> Qua non si tratta di credere o non credere. Alcune cose sono fatti. Non si possono discutere, altrimenti tanto vale partecipare ad un forum che parla degli alieni o delle scie chimiche.


Questa la leggo spesso qui sul Forum ma...Fininvest non è quotata in borsa


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si? hai prove per poterlo confermare? o è un sentito dire?



L'ho letto. Se non sbaglio, proprio nell'articolo del Re Dell'est


----------



## Igniorante (5 Dicembre 2016)

Aspetto l'ufficialità per imprecare pesantemente...ormai tocca aspettare il 13 e aggrapparsi solo a questa flebile speranza.
Dopo quella data, tirerò giù tutti i santi, tanto per essere a Natale.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> L'ho letto. Se non sbaglio, proprio nell'articolo del Re Dell'est



mi potresti mandare link in pvt pls? perché ho cercato ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi ti dice chi ha pagato quei 200 mln? lo sai che nessuno può UFFICIALMENTE stabilirlo perché proveniente da un conto di Hong Kong che è schermato? lo sai questo? prima di dire che i cinesi hanno dato 200 mln vorrei nomi e cognomi di chi li ha messi. Oltretutto ad oggi questi 200 mln sono versati dalla banche di riferimento che hanno un garante dietro. Chi sia questo garante non ci è dato saperlo.



Come giá detto da qualcuno piú bravo di me in questo forum, la teoria del rientro dei capitali che ventili sottilmente é ridicola.
Se poi mi parli del fatto che i soldi ci sono , ma il problema non sono le autorizzazioni, ma la mancanza di un general contractor, la cosa é improbabile, ma possibile.

Ma non lenso ti riferissi a questo.

Il problema é semplice, le autorizzazioni per i capitali di tutti i soci non sono ancora arrivete. Tutti quelli vhe sono dentro l'affare dicono questo, i fatti dimostrano questo, la logica indica questo eppure.... Si teorizzano le scie chimiche e gli alieni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nessuno al mondo butta 200 milioni

Detto questo: che palle


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Cercherò di farvi capire il mio pensiero nel modo più chiaro possibile.
> Personalmente, sono tranquillissimo perché sono certo che l'affare si farà. Si tratta semplicemente di logica.
> Fininvest DEVE vendere. E sottolineo il deve, non il vuole. Hanno difficoltà anche con Premium, e non si possono più permettere di avere il Milan. Dall'altra parte, i cinesi ci vogliono acquistare e, dopo aver messo 200 milioni di caparra, ci devono acquistare.
> Quindi, se non sarà il 13 dicembre, sarà a fine febbraio. Se le autorizzazioni non arrivassero manco a febbraio, sapete che succede? Faranno un'altra proroga e si andrà avanti così, finché l'affare non sarà concluso. Anche s furia di caparre da 100 milioni. Anche a a rate. Ma nessuno delle due parti farà mai saltare l'affare. MAI!
> Quindi, noi saremo cinesi. Il problema è il quando, non il se!



Su questo non ho il minimo dubbio che possa succedere una cosa del genere, sicuramente da parte di Fininvest, certamente se questi cinesi dopo questa proroga ne chiedessero un'altra, allora qualche dubbio sulla loro potenza mi verrebbe.
Ad oggi posso ancora dargli con beneficio di inventario la scusante della proroga per mancanza di autorizzazioni, per aver completato la cordata in tempi non ristretti con conseguente allungamento burocratico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

Io fin quando non vedo L annuncio ufficiale considero FUFFA tutta questa cosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?



Se potesse, ma non può


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e si tiene il milan con i debiti da saldare con la penale da versare e con mediaset che sta fallendo?scherziamo?



Si parla di Berlusca come se fosse uno straccione. E' uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo, ancora. Potrebbe ripianare 200 milioni all'anno senza il minimo problema.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> La tua ipotesi è molto interessante: più ci penso e più trovo che sta in piedi. Anche solo a furor di logica.
> L'unico dubbio è: se Fininvest autorizza una spesa di mercato e il Milan imbarca un Torres e/o un Bertolacci, corre il rischio di non rientrare con le relative cessioni in caso di mancato closing (fatto quest'ultimo che tendo a escludere).
> Quindi un rischio, più o meno latente, lo correrebbe. Siamo sicuri che lo farà?
> E, soprattutto, in che misura?



Per questo il mercato sará condiviso. Suning non ha interesse a imbarcare giocatori in cui non crede e fininvest non vorrá correre troppi rischi su guocatori vhe in pochi mesi possano perdere valore di mercato. Il referente Ses sará Fassone, quello fininvest (bontá loro) sará Galliani.

Riusciranno a lavorare insieme? Vedremo, io penso di si perché Galliani non dovrá fare valutazioni tecniche, ma solo valutazioni dimpotenziale svalutazione economica. Il rischio é che gli dicano di prendere Tielemans e lui dica "chi é"?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come giá detto da qualcuno piú bravo di me in questo forum, la teoria del rientro dei capitali che ventili sottilmente é ridicola.
> Se poi mi parli del fatto che i soldi ci sono , ma il problema non sono le autorizzazioni, ma la mancanza di un general contractor, la cosa é improbabile, ma possibile.
> 
> Ma non lenso ti riferissi a questo.
> ...




premesso che qui chi parla per logica non sei tu a stabilirlo, anzi se proprio vuoi saperlo io da un bel dico che non si sarebbe fatto nulla per il 13, proprio perché manca il general partner, così si chiama. Il discorso che ho fatto è ben diverso da un semplice rientro. Ad oggi i 200 mln li mette la banca che ha creato veicolo Rossonero Holding, dove si trovano le azioni del Milan, che virtualmente quindi si trova venduto. Il punto della situazione è adesso trovare chi compra queste benedette azioni dalla scatola. Per il momento c'è qualcuno che sta garantendo per tutta l'operazione, è evidente, in attesa del vero compratore. Ecco perché la banca da altri 100 mln ( tutto da verificare ancora tra l'altro), perché c'è qualcuno che fa da garante, altrimenti potevi sognare ad occhi aperti queste altre 100 cucuzze. 
Riguardo a sti 100 o 200 che saranno ripeto, provengono da un conto di Hong Kong, e i comunicati ufficiali infatti parlano solo di versamento dei soldi, ma non da parte di chi, perché questo conto è schermato. Ora possiamo dire che ci sono i cinesi dietro? si certo possiamo, ma non reggerebbe il non mostrare la lista dei nomi e di chi ha fatto da garante, e in più non regge la teoria fantasmagorica delle autorizzazioni. Non a caso nessun cambiamento di CDA....così come potrebbe esserci qualche altro a fare da garante.


----------



## malos (5 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi alla firma del preliminare è diventato un semplice spettatore della vicenda...se gli acquirenti si presentano con il bonifico lui non può farci niente...può ''tramare'' fin che vuole ma è fuori gioco...
> Secondo me è giunto il momento di accantonare Berlusconi, la politica, il rientro di capitali e storie simili...è giunta l'ora di iniziare ad interrogarsi su chi siano realmente questi Cinesi...e sopratutto dobbiamo iniziare a farlo con molta più obbiettività...vedi ''miliardari'' ''governo cinese'' ''grandi imprenditori'' e ''fantasie varie''



Perfetto.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi potresti mandare link in pvt pls? perché ho cercato ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo.



fatto


----------



## __king george__ (5 Dicembre 2016)

quindi niente nuovo CDA ne disclosure pubblica? se succede cosi diteme se c'è ancora una sola persona che seguirà Campopiano


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Chissà quante altre ne sentiremo e quante altre se ne inventeranno (i diretti interessati, NON i giornalisti che fanno il loro dovere) fino al 28 febbraio.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si parla di Berlusca come se fosse uno straccione. E' uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo, ancora. Potrebbe ripianare 200 milioni all'anno senza il minimo problema.



Quello che in 4 anni si è mangiato 1/4 del suo patrimonio e secondo te i suoi 5 figli gli consentirebbero di continuare a sperperare i loro soldi.
Perché parliamoci chiaro i figli stanno già facendo i conti con l'eredità e non ne hanno più voglia di assecondare un uomo in piena demenza senile.
Ormai è relegato solo alla politica è stato estromesso in tutte le aziende.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

nel frattempo si è svegliato pure Pagni...a poco a poco cominciano a svegliarsi.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Nel momento in cui, a 2 settimane dalla data del closing, fai un comunicato ufficiale in cui dici che il 13 dicembre ci sarà il closing, se poi il tutto slitta al 28 febbraio (ci credo poco in realtà), non hai credibilità.
Si parlava del governo e di alcune delle principali aziende/banche cinesi. A questo punto penso abbia avuto ragione un'altra volta Forchielli. Era una colletta. E non sappiamo ancora chi l'abbia tirata su e chi ne abbia fatto parte...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Questa la leggo spesso qui sul Forum ma...Fininvest non è quotata in borsa



Hai ragione, lo sono le sue partecipate.

Vedremo. Comunque che dichiarino di aver ricevuto il versamento della caparra senza che sia vero nonlo credo possibile, anche se dopomil caso Parmalat tutto lo é.


----------



## malos (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà quante altre ne sentiremo e quante altre se ne inventeranno (i diretti interessati, NON i giornalisti che fanno il loro dovere) fino al 28 febbraio.



Sono anni che andiamo avanti a telenovele almeno in qualcosa siamo i numeri uno. E ci caschiamo sempre.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, lo sono le sue partecipate.
> 
> Vedremo. Comunque che dichiarino di aver ricevuto il versamento della caparra senza che sia vero nonlo credo possibile, anche se dopomil caso Parmalat tutto lo é.



non hai capito. Il versamento c'è, ma non c'è scritto da parte di chi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> premesso che qui chi parla per logica non sei tu a stabilirlo, anzi se proprio vuoi saperlo io da un bel dico che non si sarebbe fatto nulla per il 13, proprio perché manca il general partner, così si chiama. Il discorso che ho fatto è ben diverso da un semplice rientro. Ad oggi i 200 mln li mette la banca che ha creato veicolo Rossonero Holding, dove si trovano le azioni del Milan, che virtualmente quindi si trova venduto. Il punto della situazione è adesso trovare chi compra queste benedette azioni dalla scatola. Per il momento c'è qualcuno che sta garantendo per tutta l'operazione, è evidente, in attesa del vero compratore. Ecco perché la banca da altri 100 mln ( tutto da verificare ancora tra l'altro), perché c'è qualcuno che fa da garante, altrimenti potevi sognare ad occhi aperti queste altre 100 cucuzze.
> Riguardo a sti 100 o 200 che saranno ripeto, provengono da un conto di Hong Kong, e i comunicati ufficiali infatti parlano solo di versamento dei soldi, ma non da parte di chi, perché questo conto è schermato. Ora possiamo dire che ci sono i cinesi dietro? si certo possiamo, ma non reggerebbe il non mostrare la lista dei nomi e di chi ha fatto da garante, e in più non regge la teoria fantasmagorica delle autorizzazioni. Non a caso nessun cambiamento di CDA....così come potrebbe esserci qualche altro a fare da garante.



Ok, vedremo. Tutto é possibile.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> fatto



grazie, purtroppo non ci sono riferimenti per poterlo confermare.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Dicembre 2016)

qui le chiacchere stanno a zero ragazzi...basta prendersela con i giornalisti......il fatto è che dovevano chiudere il 13 e invece hanno mentito.fine.

e io che ci ho creduto fino al comunicato "prima possibile" accidenti a me


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ok, vedremo. Tutto é possibile.



se Berlusconi vuol vendere veramente il Milan e non scorporarlo da Fininvest e basta, vedrai che appena ci sarà il compratore, con i soldi però, la cessione avviene in pochissimo tempo, altro che mesi e mesi di autorizzazioni.


----------



## DEJAN75 (5 Dicembre 2016)

.
@DEJAN75 al prossimo post del genere verrai bannato. Leggi e rispetta il regolamento. Adesso basta.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Quello che in 4 anni si è mangiato 1/4 del suo patrimonio e secondo te i suoi 5 figli gli consentirebbero di continuare a sperperare i loro soldi.
> Perché parliamoci chiaro i figli stanno già facendo i conti con l'eredità e non ne hanno più voglia di assecondare un uomo in piena demenza senile.
> Ormai è relegato solo alla politica è stato estromesso in tutte le aziende.



I 5 figli faranno bene a stare in cesta: Il Berlusca ha in mano ancora saldamente tutto quanto, a cominciare dal 60% di Fininvest, dopo aver suddiviso la parte restante in parti uguali tra loro. Può fare quello che vuole con i suoi soldi, compreso diseredarli salvo per la parte cd "legittima".
I conti (anche con l'eredità) bisogna farli con l'oste...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, lo sono le sue partecipate.
> 
> Vedremo. Comunque che dichiarino di aver ricevuto il versamento della caparra senza che sia vero nonlo credo possibile, anche se dopomil caso Parmalat tutto lo é.


Sul fatto che abbiano effetivamente ricevuto il versamento non mi pronuncio e gli credo sulla parola...la mia era solo una precisazione sulla sua quotazione in borsa


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non hai capito. Il versamento c'è, ma non c'è scritto da parte di chi.



Allora secondo te chi ci sarebbe?, dovresti parlare chiaro e dire chi per te ha versato questi 200 mln.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> I 5 figli faranno bene a stare in cesta: Il Berlusca ha in mano ancora saldamente tutto quanto, a cominciare dal 60% di Fininvest, dopo aver suddiviso la parte restante in parti uguali tra loro. Può fare quello che vuole con i suoi soldi, compreso diseredarli salvo per la parte cd "legittima".
> I conti (anche con l'eredità) bisogna farli con l'oste...



certamente, ho visto far fuori persone per molto meno 
e comunque se rendi Fininvest una scatola vuota, te ne fai veramente poco del 40% del nulla.


----------



## DEJAN75 (5 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te chi ci sarebbe?, dovresti parlare chiaro e dire chi per te ha versato questi 200 mln.



Ripartiamo dall'inizio, per il momento siamo a 100, appena ci sarà l'ufficialità degli altri 100 ci penseremo. Detto questo è la banca di riferimento che ha creato il veicolo, chiaramente con un garante alle spalle, altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto. Però io non lo posso sapere chi è questo garante, allora che ho scritto fino ad ora? essendo schermato, non ci è dato saperlo. Possono essere i cinesi che hanno dato dovute garanzie e coperture per questi 100 e passa mln oppure no. Il punto è, che se hanno 100 mln da versare in 3 giorni, come mai non possono versarne altri 320 in un mese o prima? altra domanda, perché non rendere pubblicamente i nomi? qualora facessero sti benedetti nomi in questi giorni sarei molto più tranquillo, perché dimostrerebbe che c'è realmente qualcuno.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Che amarezza. È da maggio che stiamo "appesi" a date e scadenze...


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi dai è finita.
Io credo sia impossibile non ammettere che questa trattativa sia poco limpida.
Ovviamente la slitta arriva dopo il referendum e con scadenza post mercato (ma pensa).
Non è nemmeno quotata la trattativa che salta a febbraio, con il Milan in mano di B (che ha già detto che il Milan vera ridimensionato, giusto per iniziare ad addolcire la pillola) e 200 mil di caparra in pancia a F.
Insomma i segni di una trattativa farsa c'erano tutti dall'inizio, alla fine i giornalisti che tanto critichiamo sono quelli che hanno provato a dircelo.. Ma noi siamo andati dietro a Campopiano & Co..

Siamo passati dal top advisors (Galatioto), da Robin Li, dal governo, SDIC, ecc.. le ipotesi ormai sono due di cui la migliore e che i due Li siano dei novelli Bee, senza Van e più brutti.
Ragazzi, armiamoci di fede e fegato perché i prossimi anni saranno molto difficili, soprattutto quando i cinesi giusti ci faranno mangiare fango.
Mi dispiace esserci cascato di nuovo, mi spiace essermi esposto tanto in discussioni da bar (non vi dico i messaggi ricevuti da una settimana a questa parte), mi spiace aver dato retta a Campopiano e chi per lui. Mi hanno fatto fesso la seconda volta.

Spero che Casnop, Re e altri utenti, ragazzi intelligenti e cuore di questo forum, possano aprire gli occhi e rendersi conto di quanto ci hanno combinato. È necessario esser tutti uniti per provare a lenire questa delusione..


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> I barboni da 200 milioni
> Vorrei essere barbone anche io...



Infatti probabilmente la frase giusta sarebbe.. I barboni sconosciuti che stanno facendo da spalla a B e F nella terra dei dragone.
Fassone? Non dimentichiamoci che era disoccupato. Un assegno da 1/200 di quanto tornato indietro e passa la paura.
Mirabelli? Penso che sia un ottimo professionista e verrà davvero a fare il coordinatore tecnico da noi..
Maldini ci è rimasto fuori da questo schifo, altro che "ha chiesto troppo".
Scusa Paolino mio, scusami davvero..


----------



## Victorss (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai è finita.
> Io credo sia impossibile non ammettere che questi soldi hanno origini poco limpide.
> Tutto porta a pensare quello. Hai voglia a cercare di risalire alla provenienza dei fondi.
> Ovviamente la slitta arriva dopo il referendum e con scadenza post mercato (ma pensa).
> ...



Io non so come si faccia ad elaborare teorie tanto strampalate praticamente sulla base di nulla.
Mah


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non so come si faccia ad elaborare teorie tanto strampalate praticamente sulla base di nulla.
> Mah



ma lascialo perdere santo dio...


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Anche il NO di Maldini dovrebbe far riflettere.

Pare che nei giorni, quando gli chiesero dei famosi "soldi dei cinesi", si sia messo a ridere.

Boh, vediamo come va a finire ma le sensazioni, a questo punto, non sono buone.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Dicembre 2016)

che amarezza. Vorrei sapere SES cosa aspetta a rilasciare un comunicato ufficiale. Così sembra veramente sporca, ormai ci credevo , ma mi sto ricredendo.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai è finita.
> Io credo sia impossibile non ammettere che questi soldi hanno origini poco limpide.
> Tutto porta a pensare quello. Hai voglia a cercare di risalire alla provenienza dei fondi.
> Ovviamente la slitta arriva dopo il referendum e con scadenza post mercato (ma pensa).
> ...



Secondo te nel momento in cui Fininvest incasserà i 200 mln, il fisco non gli farà le pulci?


----------



## malos (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Infatti probabilmente la frase giusta sarebbe.. I barboni sconosciuti che stanno facendo da belle lavanderine dei soldi di B e F nella terra dei dragone.
> Fassone? Non dimentichiamoci che era disoccupato. Un assegno da 1/200 di quanto tornato indietro e passa la paura.
> Mirabelli? Penso che sia un ottimo professionista e verrà davvero a fare il coordinatore tecnico da noi..
> *Maldini ci è rimasto fuori da questo schifo, altro che "ha chiesto troppo".
> Scusa Paolino mio, scusami davvero..*



Ecco bravo, ho letto certe cose anche qua dentro che mi hanno fatto rizzare i capelli in testa. Perfino buttare fango su uno come lui per dimostrare tesi supportate dal nulla.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai è finita.
> Io credo sia impossibile non ammettere che questi soldi hanno origini poco limpide.
> Tutto porta a pensare quello. Hai voglia a cercare di risalire alla provenienza dei fondi.
> Ovviamente la slitta arriva dopo il referendum e con scadenza post mercato (ma pensa).
> ...









Io aborro codeste insinuazioni prive di logica alcuna. Maddai, maddai, maddai.l (cit.)


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma lascialo perdere santo dio...



Vedremo..


----------



## patriots88 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: nel caso in cui la squadra continuasse ad andar bene, ed a navigare tra i primi tre posti, secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe mai decidere di privarsene a stagione in corso?



Berlusconi, per quanto vi possa sembrare assurdo, con questo slittamento non c'entra nulla.
sono i cinesi la causa del rinvio.
e idem sarà a febbraio. se i cinesi avranno le autorizzazioni si chiude.
ma berlusconi non puo' tirarsi indietro.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

Eh Silvio è riuscito a intascare 100 mln + forse altri 100 a questi **********, che genio non c'è che dire.


----------



## patriots88 (5 Dicembre 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> fine dei giochi, a sto punto credo che i 200 mln siano fake, nessuno sa se siano stati versati o meno



a settembre c'è stato un comunicato fininvest che annunciava di aver ricevuto e incassato la prima caparra.
penso succederà lo stesso ora


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il NO di Maldini dovrebbe far riflettere.
> 
> Pare che nei giorni, quando gli chiesero dei famosi "soldi dei cinesi", si sia messo a ridere.
> 
> Boh, vediamo come va a finire ma le sensazioni, a questo punto, non sono buone.



concordo. E' evidente, la cessione magari avverrà, ma da come si stanno mettendo le cose, siamo solo all'inizio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: il closing per la cessione del Milan è slittato nuovamente. Non si farà il 13 dicembre. Il termine ultimo è stato prorogato al 28 febbraio 2017. Entro il 13 dicembre i cinesi verseranno un'ulteriore caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Le parti stanno lavorando alla stesura del nuovo contratto con proroga. L'ufficialità a breve, con le firme sul contratto.
> 
> Nel CDA fissato per il 13 dicembre non ci saranno nè cambiamenti nè nuove nomine. Tutto resterà così com'è.



Arrivederci, scendo dal carro.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che amarezza. *Vorrei sapere SES cosa aspetta a rilasciare un comunicato ufficiale*. Così sembra veramente sporca, ormai ci credevo , ma mi sto ricredendo.


Sembrerà una sciocchezza ma...possibile che una società che sta per acquistare il Milan ad oggi non ha ancora un proprio sito web?...e dire che pure la pizzeria d'asporto sotto casa mia ne ha uno...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai è finita.
> Io credo sia impossibile non ammettere che questi soldi hanno origini poco limpide.
> Tutto porta a pensare quello. Hai voglia a cercare di risalire alla provenienza dei fondi.
> Ovviamente la slitta arriva dopo il referendum e con scadenza post mercato (ma pensa).
> ...



Eh già meno male che c'è fra29 ad aprirci gli occhi.
Quello che hai scritto lo rispetto ma non lo commento, altrimenti rischierei di venire bannato.


----------



## patriots88 (5 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di certo ci sono solo i continui rinvii. Io la certezza dei 200 mln non ce l'ho. Eravamo sicuri di arrivare al closing con la prima "presunta" caparra...ora guarda caso si rinvia proprio quando sicuramente ci saranno nuove elezioni...poi da lì si passera a giugno e il copione si sa già



la prima caparra è stata incassata a settembre con tanto di comunicato fininvest.
ma ovviamente sarà fake pure quello immagino no?


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

- Galatioto out: perché?
- Lo stato dietro con le sue aziende big: 6 mesi e sono senza autorizzazione
- Si slitta: ok, ma aspettiamo il referendum perché altrimenti perdiamo voti nel No
- Maldini che ha fatto un grosso #ciaone a tutti
- slittamento: al 28/2, 90 giorni dopo.. 
- nomi? Assolutamente zero di zero.. Top secret nemmeno fossero dati sensibile nel periodo della guerra fredda

Eh.. Ma tutto fila liscio perché questi versano 200 milioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sembrerà una sciocchezza ma...possibile che una società che sta per acquistare il Milan ad oggi non ha ancora un proprio sito web?...e dire che pure la pizzeria d'asporto sotto casa mia ne ha uno...



è un fondo...non è un' azienda o imprenditore.


----------



## 1972 (5 Dicembre 2016)

siate sereni, questo e' nulla...........


----------



## Aragorn (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ripartiamo dall'inizio, per il momento siamo a 100, appena ci sarà l'ufficialità degli altri 100 ci penseremo. Detto questo è la banca di riferimento che ha creato il veicolo, chiaramente con un garante alle spalle, altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto. Però io non lo posso sapere chi è questo garante, allora che ho scritto fino ad ora? essendo schermato, non ci è dato saperlo. Possono essere i cinesi che hanno dato dovute garanzie e coperture per questi 100 e passa mln oppure no. Il punto è, che se hanno 100 mln da versare in 3 giorni, come mai non possono versarne altri 320 in un mese o prima? altra domanda, perché non rendere pubblicamente i nomi? *qualora facessero sti benedetti nomi in questi giorni sarei molto più tranquillo, perché dimostrerebbe che c'è realmente qualcuno.*



Saremo veramente tranquilli solo il giorno in cui arriverà l'ufficialità, inutile illuderci del contrario (infatti dicevamo così anche al momento del versamento degli 85 milioni). L'unico vero segnale forte sarebbe il fare un mercato di gennaio importante (che di certo non sarebbe da attribuire a Berlusconi), ma se gli acquirenti non hanno voluto (o potuto) intervenire ad agosto dubito fortemente lo faranno tra un mese.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2016)

Va a finire che SINO sta per 
Silvio 
Is
Number 
One


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Va a finire che SINO sta per
> Silvio
> Is
> Number
> One



Oppure hanno dimenticato una U e sta per SUINO.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Dicembre 2016)

voglio nomi e cognomi il 13 dicembre, chi compone il fondo, ecc.. basta idiozie


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Eh già meno male che c'è fra29 ad aprirci gli occhi.
> Quello che hai scritto lo rispetto ma non lo commento, altrimenti rischierei di venire bannato.



Ragazzi, guardate che io son deluso e amareggiato come e più di voi.
Vorrei solo ricordarvi che stiamo parlando di Silvio, non certo di un filantropo o dell'icona dell'onestà.

Copio e incollo da altro thread
_- disclosure nomi (o almeno di un big oltre Haixia e i due Li)
- CDA confermato al 13 con ingresso di Fassone
- Comunicato con indicazione del closing 

Solo così potrei tornare a sperare.
Se manca uno di questi elementi per me è Game over.
Troppe robe non vanno in questa trattativa... una "semplice" slitta fino al 28/2 vuol dire solo una cosa ovvero che i Li sono dei Bee ancora alla ricerca del grano, quindi altro che SDIC è governo dietro.. Pertanto meglio restare alla larga.._


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è un fondo...non è un' azienda o imprenditore.


Si ma stai per acquistare il Milan ...una squadra di calcio... e sappiamo bene (in quello odierno) quanto conta la comunicazione...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, guardate che io son deluso e amareggiato come e più di voi.
> Vorrei solo ricordarvi che stiamo parlando di Silvio, non certo di un filantropo l'icona dell'onestà.



Forse non ti rendi conto del fatto che qualsiasi imprenditore, potendolo fare, esporterebbe capitali, anziché importarli.
Che senso avrebbe farli arrivare per _bruciarli_ nel Milan? Altro che _lavarli..._


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fattostà che a giugno ci parlavano di "A gennaio si vedrà la straordinaria potenza dei cinesi". 

Il mercato, di gennaio, invece ed ovviamente, sarà come al solito condiviso e senza una lira. Vediamo ora le promesse per giugno 2017...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fattostà che a giugno ci parlavano di "A gennaio si vedrà la straordinaria potenza dei cinesi".
> 
> Il mercato, di gennaio, invece ed ovviamente, sarà come al solito condiviso e senza una lira. Vediamo ora le promesse per giugno 2017...



Personalmente ho sempre sostenuto che se ne riparlerà a fine Gennaio.
E continuo a pensarlo.


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> - Galatioto out: perché?
> - Lo stato dietro con le sue aziende big: 6 mesi e sono senza autorizzazione
> - Si slitta: ok, ma aspettiamo il referendum perché altrimenti perdiamo voti nel No
> - Maldini che ha fatto un grosso #ciaone a tutti
> ...




Ma quale rientro di capitali.
Col Milan? Sotto gli occhi di tutti?

Il Milan è stato messo in una scatola e impacchettato il 5 agosto.
Si tratta solo di aspettare che qualcuno ritiri il pacchetto.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fattostà che a giugno ci parlavano di "A gennaio si vedrà la straordinaria potenza dei cinesi".
> 
> Il mercato, di gennaio, invece ed ovviamente, sarà come al solito condiviso e senza una lira. Vediamo ora le promesse per giugno 2017...



.


----------



## Black (5 Dicembre 2016)

ma scusate è ufficiale questo rinvio? io non ho visto nessun comunicato


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

*Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

*Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma scusate è ufficiale questo rinvio? io non ho visto nessun comunicato



Domani esce un comunicato con tutti i dettagli. Fonte Suma.


----------



## malos (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*



Ecco vediamo chi sono.


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *



Prima di un mercato ricco, conta molto di più un mercato intelligente.
Anche se con Galliani è difficile.


----------



## koti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *


A questa cosa della "lavanderia" inizio a crederci anche io a questo punto, o perlomeno non la escludo a priori.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*



A me interessano i nomi, del mercato ne posso fare a meno quest'anno, basta che il duo si levi dalle scatole quanto prima.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *



.


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *


----------



## Black (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *



quindi 2 mesi e mezzo dopo non può essere solo questioni di tempistiche di autorizzazioni. Significa che i soldi non sono stati raccolti. Sbaglio?


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*



Ok, qua le cose prendono un'altra piega.. Almeno che non siano una serie di nomi a caso..


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*





Black ha scritto:


> quindi 2 mesi e mezzo dopo non può essere solo questioni di tempistiche di autorizzazioni. Significa che i soldi non sono stati raccolti. Sbaglio?



Beh, per logica sì. E' così.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Dicembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> quindi 2 mesi e mezzo dopo non può essere solo questioni di tempistiche di autorizzazioni. Significa che i soldi non sono stati raccolti. Sbaglio?



O raccolti in ritardo per aver ad oggi le autorizzazioni.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> quindi 2 mesi e mezzo dopo non può essere solo questioni di tempistiche di autorizzazioni. Significa che i soldi non sono stati raccolti. Sbaglio?



bisogna vedere chi fa parte di questo fondo...poi trarremo le conclusioni...


----------



## siioca (5 Dicembre 2016)

Se nel prossimo comunicato non escono i nomi dei cinesi è tutta una falsa.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2016)

Voglio i nomi e i comunicati sui singoli siti rappresentanti dei singoli compratori.
Devono metterci la faccia qui in Italia e lì in Cina


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *



Quotate le notizie


----------



## koti (5 Dicembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> quindi 2 mesi e mezzo dopo non può essere solo questioni di tempistiche di autorizzazioni. Significa che i soldi non sono stati raccolti. Sbaglio?





Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, per logica sì. E' così.


"Logica" mica tanto, mi chiedo chi butta 100, 200 milioni senza aver prima "raccolto" (  ) tutti i soldi, quindi senza avere la certezza assoluta di concludere, ma che sono pazzi? È anche vero che non può essere un semplice problema di "autorizzazioni". Mah... a questo punto l'ipotesi peggiore in assoluto non mi pare così fantascientifica come sembrava fino a poco tempo fa (Berlusconi che vende a sè stesso).


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Dicembre 2016)

mister #ioindago che dice ?



patriots88 ha scritto:


> a settembre c'è stato un comunicato fininvest che annunciava di aver ricevuto e incassato la prima caparra.
> penso succederà lo stesso ora


c'è da guardare l'estratto conto ormai...non ci si fida neanche di un comunicato



Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sembrerà una sciocchezza ma...possibile che una società che sta per acquistare il Milan ad oggi non ha ancora un proprio sito web?...e dire che pure la pizzeria d'asporto sotto casa mia ne ha uno...


ahia...


ignaxio ha scritto:


> Va a finire che SINO sta per
> Silvio
> Is
> Number
> One


ahahahahahahah


ildemone85 ha scritto:


> voglio nomi e cognomi il 13 dicembre, chi compone il fondo, ecc.. basta idiozie


ma certo, ma certo avremo la lista completa


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*


Sarebbe un bel passo in avanti...però da pignolo quale sono vorrei vedere accanto ad ogni nome anche la percentuale con la quale partecipa al fondo...e per togliermi anche l'ultimo dubbio vorrei che la somma finale sia 100%


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Voglio i nomi e i comunicati sui singoli siti rappresentanti dei singoli compratori.
> Devono metterci la faccia qui in Italia e lì in Cina



   ...di pazienza ormai non ce n'è rimasta più...ora basta prese in giro...nomi...percentuali...comunicati chiari e limpidi...basta boiate con "chiudiamo presto"...c'avete rotto le palle di trattarci come degli infetti...rispetto per i veri tifosi...


----------



## Black (5 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un bel passo in avanti...però da pignolo quale sono vorrei vedere accanto ad ogni nome anche la percentuale con la quale partecipa al fondo...e per togliermi anche l'ultimo dubbio vorrei che la somma finale sia 100%



giusto. Se potessimo leggere un comunicato del genere molti dubbi sparirebbero e tornerebbero le certezze. Ma da Aprile ad oggi quante volte ci è stato detto che il giorno X avremmo saputo i nomi?
bah non so più cosa pensare di questa storia


----------



## Reblanck (5 Dicembre 2016)

Altri 100 milioni di caparra versati da sconosciuti,al momento questa storia a me puzza di Mr.Bee 2.0. (Rientro di capitali)
Voglio i nomi di questi investitori su comunicati ufficiali,e non voglio gente a caso che non conoscono nemmeno in Cina.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> "Logica" mica tanto, mi chiedo chi butta 100, 200 milioni senza aver prima "raccolto" (  ) tutti i soldi, quindi senza avere la certezza assoluta di concludere, ma che sono pazzi? È anche vero che non può essere un semplice problema di "autorizzazioni". Mah... a questo punto l'ipotesi peggiore in assoluto non mi pare così fantascientifica come sembrava fino a poco tempo fa (Berlusconi che vende a sè stesso).



Ma io mi chiedo : le caparre esistono veramente ? 

Perchè a questo punto non bisognerebbe credere più a nulla.


----------



## Reblanck (5 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> "Logica" mica tanto, mi chiedo chi butta 100, 200 milioni senza aver prima "raccolto" (  ) tutti i soldi, quindi senza avere la certezza assoluta di concludere, ma che sono pazzi? È anche vero che non può essere un semplice problema di "autorizzazioni". Mah... a questo punto l'ipotesi peggiore in assoluto non mi pare così fantascientifica come sembrava fino a poco tempo fa (Berlusconi che vende a sè stesso).



Il fatto è che nessuno sa chi siano questi compratori che hanno messo queste due caparre di 100 milioni.
Non è che vende a se stesso,sono dei capitali nascosti da far rientrare.
A me al momento puzza questa storia e anche molto.


----------



## danjr (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si parla di Berlusca come se fosse uno straccione. E' uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo, ancora. Potrebbe ripianare 200 milioni all'anno senza il minimo problema.


Ho visto di recente un documentario della sua villa ad Arcore, ha dei quadri della scuola raffaelliana che avrà pagato tipo come Messi e Ronaldo messi assieme...


----------



## mabadi (5 Dicembre 2016)

o non hanno messo in lavatrice tutti i panni o si è inceppato il programma e devono fare il lavaggio lento


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Questi non hanno un euro, altro che colossi, chissà quale barbone c'era dietro. In neo è Galliani purtroppo, altrimenti avrei preferito Berlusconi a questi cinesini.



DUECENTO milioni di euro di caparra. Ma stiamo scherzando?

Ma un minimo di obiettività dai! Capisco che bisogna essere tifosi ma non bisogna essere per forza imprenditori per capire che acquisti del genere possono affrontare più intoppi.

Disfattismo a tutti i costi. Non so come fate a vivere male così. Davvero.


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che nessuno sa chi siano questi compratori che hanno messo queste due caparre di 100 milioni.
> Non è che vende a se stesso,sono dei capitali nascosti da far rientrare.
> A me al momento puzza questa storia e anche molto.



Certo e Fassone e Mirabelli sono al soldo di Casper e il fantasma formaggino, mentre Berlusconi per far rientrare quattro noccioline ha addirittura bisogno di scomodare un colosso mondiale come la Cina, che intimorita dal grande potere del magnate italiano si è prestata al giochino.
Ma i giornalisti vi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello?


----------



## Reblanck (5 Dicembre 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> DUECENTO milioni di euro di caparra. Ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Ma un minimo di obiettività dai! Capisco che bisogna essere tifosi ma non bisogna essere per forza imprenditori per capire che acquisti del genere possono affrontare più intoppi.
> 
> Disfattismo a tutti i costi. Non so come fate a vivere male così. Davvero.



Ma tu hai certezze di chi avrebbe messo questi 200 milioni di caparra ? Fammi un nome. Sino ? Può tranquillamente essere una società creata a doc per per rientrare capitali nascosti dal' estero,questo poterebbe spiegare come mai la segretezza di questi investitori.
Se non escono i nomi di questi investitori la storia puzza e pure molto,(non personaggi che non conoscono nemmeno in cina)non cominciate la storiella del fatto che queste società sono quotate in borsa che ha stancato.
Con Mr Bee è successo proprio questo,ecco spiegati quei soldi per Romagnoli.Bacca e Bertolacci oppure davvero credevi che Berlusconi tiene al Milan ?
Tu pensi che sia uno scherzo? Allora non sai come funziona il mondo ancora.


----------



## Reblanck (5 Dicembre 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Certo e Fassone e Mirabelli sono al soldo di Casper e il fantasma formaggino, mentre Berlusconi per far rientrare quattro noccioline ha addirittura bisogno di scomodare un colosso mondiale come la Cina, che intimorita dal grande potere del magnate italiano si è prestata al giochino.
> Ma i giornalisti vi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello?



Credi ancora alla favola che il Milan sarà comprato dallo stato cinese ?


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ma chi ci da la certezza di questi 200 mln? Ci sono le prove? E chi li ha versati nel caso?
Tutto molto limpido.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*



in arrivo significa in serata?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ma tu hai certezze di chi avrebbe messo questi 200 milioni di caparra ? Fammi un nome. Sino ? Può tranquillamente essere una società creata *a doc* per per rientrare capitali nascosti dal' estero,questo poterebbe spiegare come mai la segretezza di questi investitori.
> Se non escono i nomi di questi investitori la storia puzza e pure molto,(non personaggi che non conoscono nemmeno in cina)non cominciate la storiella del fatto che queste società sono quotate in borsa che ha stancato.
> Con Mr Bee è successo proprio questo,ecco spiegati quei soldi per Romagnoli.Bacca e Bertolacci oppure davvero credevi che Berlusconi tiene al Milan ?
> Tu pensi che sia uno scherzo? Allora non sai come funziona il mondo ancora.


Ad hoc semmai.
Prima di scrivere questo tipo di cose aspetterei l'evolversi della vicenda, ormai si sa come la pensi.
La favola delle lavanderie è piuttosto ridicola secondo la mia opinione, sono stati scomodati sin troppi personaggi per fare una cosa del genere, mentre di solito si dovrebbe fare il tutto sottobanco e all'ombra per un reato simile.


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Credi ancora alla favola che il Milan sarà comprato dallo stato cinese ?



Dai ragazzi.. Almeno su questo possiamo metterci una pietra sopra?
O credete che lo stato rischia di far bruciare 100 mil (perché B il 13 potrebbe tenersi il giocattolo) per un'autorizzazione che non,arriva per pochi giorni?


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ad hoc semmai.
> Prima di scrivere questo tipo di cose aspetterei l'evolversi della vicenda, ormai si sa come la pensi.
> La favola delle lavanderie è piuttosto ridicola secondo la mia opinione, sono stati scomodati sin troppi personaggi per fare una cosa del genere, mentre di solito si dovrebbe fare il tutto sottobanco e all'ombra per un reato simile.



Troppi personaggi? Tipo i due Li che nemmeno in Cina conoscono?
Oppure il povero Fassone che non aveva contratto? 
L'unico e Mirabelli...

Poi ragazzi io spero davvero si concluda, aspetto questo comunicato è l'unica cosa che può farmi star un po' tranquillo sarebbe la disclosure sui nomi..


----------



## kipstar (5 Dicembre 2016)

beh ... attenderei qualcosa di ufficiale ...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto del fatto che qualsiasi imprenditore, potendolo fare, esporterebbe capitali, anziché importarli.
> Che senso avrebbe farli arrivare per _bruciarli_ nel Milan? Altro che _lavarli..._



Infatti personalmente non ritengo sia lavaggio, ma semplice scorporamento del Milan da Fininvest, momentaneamente in attesa di un vero acquirente.


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2016)

A chi ha scritto esplicitamente di "rientro di": occhio che si rischiano querele. 

Vi suggerisco di editare.


----------



## zlatan (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzzi io non ci credo più. Cioè è verosimile che si passi dal 13 dicembre al 28 febbraio? Si può rimandare di 15 giorni, un mese ma non altri 3 mesi
Si sono divertiti a prenderci X il c... è ufficiale


----------



## Ciachi (5 Dicembre 2016)

..mah...che strano....ma che per davvero non c'è più il closing??!? .....nahhhhhh....sono io che non sono "tifoso del Milan"!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*



in serata, spero...ma ovviamente MAI una data precisa, MAI qualcosa di chiaro


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*



ma sei sicuro che l'ha detto?


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

up


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> 1° Rinvio ufficiale con versamento di 200 mln di caparra e sento persone parlare di Cinesi poco seri, cinesi poveri o cinesi prestanome per ritorno di capitali.
> Non so voi, ma io fossi al vostro posto inizierei a prendermi dello Xanax



Quoto col sangue.

Questo è il primo rinvio, e la prendete così?

Mah. La psicologia del tifoso è strana.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quoto col sangue.
> 
> Questo è il primo rinvio, e la prendete così?
> 
> Mah. La psicologia del tifoso è strana.



Il primo rinvio?! Sta storia è in piedi da aprile!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Vi state facendo tante seghe per niente, state calmi


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Dicembre 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Certo e Fassone e Mirabelli sono al soldo di Casper e il fantasma formaggino, mentre Berlusconi per far rientrare quattro noccioline ha addirittura bisogno di scomodare un colosso mondiale come la Cina, che intimorita dal grande potere del magnate italiano si è prestata al giochino.
> Ma i giornalisti vi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello?



infatti. 
se non ci fossero fassone e mirabelli la storia del teatrino starebbe in piedi, ma non vedo perchè due persone che reputo serie, abbiano accettato di prestarsi al gioco di questa pseudo farsa, col rischio di sput.tanarsi una carriera. 

boh, andiamo avanti e aspettiamo novità.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo rinvio?! Sta storia è in piedi da aprile!!!



Dunque, per il preliminare non ci sono mai state date ufficiali, ne tantomeno per l'esclusiva.

L'unica data ufficiale pervenutaci è il 13 dicembre per il closing.

Nel caso non fosse rispettata (e non mi sembra ancora ufficiale), saremmo davanti al primo rinvio.

Poi il fatto che i giornali abbiano dato 200 date per vendere qualche copia è un altro paio di maniche, ma gli "slittamenti" non ci sono mai stati visto che date ufficiali non ce n'erano fino all'annuncio del 13 dicembre 

Sbaglio?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo rinvio?! Sta storia è in piedi da aprile!!!



Leggendo i giornali che sparavano una data al giorno ci sono stati probabilmente un centinaio di rinvii.
Se ci rifacciamo invece ai comunicati ufficiali questo è stato il primo, e tra l'altro non è stato detto ancora nulla di ufficiale riguardo questa cosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dunque, per il preliminare non ci sono mai state date ufficiali, ne tantomeno per l'esclusiva.
> 
> L'unica data ufficiale pervenutaci è il 13 dicembre per il closing.
> 
> ...



E invece che i giornali scrivono perchè questi non si sono mai fatti vedere nè sentire non lo diciamo ?


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non so come si faccia ad elaborare teorie tanto strampalate praticamente sulla base di nulla.
> Mah



E' un troll quello..


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E invece che i giornali scrivono perchè questi non si sono mai fatti vedere nè sentire non lo diciamo ?



Mi sembra sia un diritto della parte acquirente quello di non svelarsi fino all'atto del closing.

Può darci fastidio ma finchè non chiudono la trattativa non abbiamo alcun diritto di sapere chi siano.

Due considerazioni e mi taccio

1)Di cosa si può parlare in modo concreto riguardo la cessione se mettiamo in dubbio comunicati ufficiali e l'arrivo di una caparra confermata UFFICIALMENTE da Fininvest e una che dovrà arrivare ed arriverà a breve per la proroga?
Ciò significa ritirare in ballo la stucchevole storia del teatrino, il che significa ammettere implicitamente che Mirabelli e Fassone siano attori al soldo di questo enorme complotto con a capo il poliedrico Silvio Berlusconi, roba che in confronto i poteri forti e il Bilderberg sono l'asilo nido.
Mah.

2)A chi parla di riciclaggio con assoluta tranquillità ricordo che la diffamazione è un reato, e che se vi legge la persona sbagliata rischiate molto.
Occhio a dire queste cose, perchè prove in quel senso non ne avete, e purtroppo conosco gente che è andata nei guai per molto meno.
Poi fate come credete, il mio è un consiglio da fratello rossonero


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo rinvio?! Sta storia è in piedi da aprile!!!



Beh è comunque un rinvio del closing. 
Rispetto a Bee, dove c'erano rinvii sul niente, è un bel passo in avanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra sia un diritto della parte acquirente quello di non svelarsi fino all'atto del closing.
> 
> Può darci fastidio ma finchè non chiudono la trattativa non abbiamo alcun diritto di sapere chi siano.
> 
> ...



Diritto di non svelarsi per il motivo? non è che forse non ci sono ancora? oppure non sono sicuri di voler immettere soldi nel Milan? ma questa domanda non sorge mai? com'è possibile? mi ricordo ancora quando al preliminare si pensava che sarebbero usciti i nomi e tutti è ovvio, non usciranno prima del preliminare, bisogna avere la certezza, quindi firma e poi disclousure, e va bene. Arriviamo alla firma, salvo poi scoprire due nomi in croce, di cui uno sconosciuto, e l'altra società che sta agendo come raccoglitore di fondi. Altro giro altra scusa. La caparra, sicuro che i nomi escono dopo il versamento, non possono prima perché sono società quotate, una volta impegnate usciranno fuori. E neanche questa volta sono usciti. Ora, per carità, possono avere tutti i motivi di questo mondo, ma dopo 5 mesi è lecito aspettarsi un nome, che sia uno!!! è impossibile che non escano. Per cui se usciranno davvero in questi giorni, finalmente saremo tutti contenti, viceversa è evidente che qualcosa non va. 

sui due punti:
1) Personalmente non metto in dubbio la caparra, quella dovrebbe esserci, il problema è che ad oggi NESSUNO può dirti chi l'ha versata, o meglio, nessuno può dirti chi ha dato le garanzie alla banca/banche per versare questi 100 mln.

2) Non credo neanche a questa ipotesi, per me è scorporamento del Milan da Fininvest.


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Dicembre 2016)

18 pagine di discussione sul nulla

Aspettiamo i comunicati


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' un troll quello..



Troll?
Io?
Spero tu stia scherzando.. Sono mesi che spero in questo passaggio, nell'allontamento del Gallo, nel Milan che torna a esser quello che ho amato negli ultimi 30 anni.
Mesi che litigo con amici per "difendere" il Milan dai titoloni stile "Wu Compra", mesi a rispondere alle illazioni "sono soldi di Silvio", "è tutto un bluff", "sono i cinesi del market", ecc.
Sinceramente trovo assurda la gestione della trattativa, vedo troppe cose strane, tempi, modi, silenzi.
Quindi credo che rivolgersi ad altri utenti, senza sapere nulla dell'amore per questa squadra e per questi colori, sia quanto meno assurdo è ingiusto, quindi penso e credo tu debba moderare i termini..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' un troll quello..



Qua gli unici troll si chiamano Berlusconi Silvio e Galliani Adriano.

Smettiamola con questa storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *



Non so più che pensare. Anzi qualcosa si, ma la tengo per me.....


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> A chi ha scritto esplicitamente di "rientro di": occhio che si rischiano querele.
> 
> Vi suggerisco di editare.



Beh ma stiamo parlando in tutta tranquillità, tra fratelli rossoneri, come fossimo al bar.
Lo scorso anno Espresso l'ha scritto a chiare lettere, non mi pare nessuno abbia detto o fatto nulla.
Sono solo ipotesi, chiavi di lettura estreme di una trattativa che ai nostri occhi ha davvero troppi punti di domanda.
Ovviamente Nessuno ha prove, nessuno sa nulla ma semplicemente si parla.. Anche solo per sfogarsi e trovare conferto per una,trattativa che fino a due settimane fa sembrava ormai archiviata e il nostro problema sembrava essere solo "meglio Fabregas o Tielemans".
Tutto qua.. E la speranza che stiamo sbagliando tutto e che il 13 ci sia il closing è sempre accesa, flebile ma accesa..


----------



## clanton (5 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Troll?
> Io?
> Spero tu stia scherzando.. Sono mesi che spero in questo passaggio, nell'allontamento del Gallo, nel Milan che torna a esser quello che ho amato negli ultimi 30 anni.
> Mesi che litigo con amici per "difendere" il Milan dai titoloni stile "Wu Compra", mesi a rispondere alle illazioni "sono soldi di Silvio", "è tutto un bluff", "sono i cinesi del market", ecc.
> ...



IO ti capisco. Sto seguendo questa storia e ancora prima Mr.Bee . Ho sempre avuto fiducia che la trattativa dovesse andare in porto perchè Fininvest non vuole più tirare fuori soldi. Cerco di convincermi che è così ma faccio fatica ad allontanare i dubbi su tutte queste stranezze che girano intorno alla trattativa. Escono 200 milioni senza autorizzazioni ? Questi personaggi sono semisconosciuti ! Ci doveva essere dietro lo stato cinese che voleva l'espansione del calcio in Cina e lo stato non fa niente per agevolare le autorizzazioni ? Il Milan in Cina ha un seguito enorme perchè gli eventuali compratori non si palesano ? sarebbe una fonte di pubblicità positiva ! Voglio continuare a pensare positivo mi sforzo di farlo ma vi assicuro che faccio tanta tanta fatica !
Ultima annotazione ... la squadra sta andando abbastanza bene ... potrebbero tra poco esserci elezioni politiche e sappiamo quanto serve la visibilità in queste occasioni per Berlusconi e cosa meglio di parlare ancora di Milan e rimanere sulla cresta dell'onda? .... Insomma mai una gioia !!!


----------



## Tahva (6 Dicembre 2016)

Diciannove pagine di discussioni trite e ritrite, paranoie latenti e non, ma ancora niente comunicato ufficiale. Così, per dire.


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh ma stiamo parlando in tutta tranquillità, tra fratelli rossoneri, come fossimo al bar.
> Lo scorso anno Espresso l'ha scritto a chiare lettere, non mi pare nessuno abbia detto o fatto nulla.
> Sono solo ipotesi, chiavi di lettura estreme di una trattativa che ai nostri occhi ha davvero troppi punti di domanda.
> Ovviamente Nessuno ha prove, nessuno sa nulla ma semplicemente si parla.. Anche solo per sfogarsi e trovare conferto per una,trattativa che fino a due settimane fa sembrava ormai archiviata e il nostro problema sembrava essere solo "meglio Fabregas o Tielemans".
> Tutto qua.. E la speranza che stiamo sbagliando tutto e che il 13 ci sia il closing è sempre accesa, flebile ma accesa..



Si ma il problema è che è da Aprile che veniamo bombardati da giornali e televisioni con una serie di notizie senza fondamento alcuno. Senza fonti. Senza prove. Senza nulla di nulla.
E io mi chiedo come sia possibile per la maggior parte degli utenti in questo forum pensare di poter interpretare determinate dinamiche di una trattativa così complessa, dinamiche delle quali forse ho sentito parlare in modo competente solamente 2-3 utenti in tutto il forum ( tra l'altro non capendoci assolutamente una mazza data la mia ignoranza in materia e la mia poca voglia di studiarla).
La curiosità e la smania di sapere è umana e piacerebbe anche a me sapere chi sono sti cinesi, cosa hanno in mente, quando ci sarà il closing eccetera. Purtroppo però NESSUNO sa niente a parte Fininvest che, a quanto sappiamo da fonti ufficiali della stessa è vincolata da un patto di riservatezza perfettamente legale.
Come è perfettamente legale e nei diritti di SINO mantenere segreti i nomi degli investitori fino al momento del Closing effettivo.
Indi per cui credo che sia necessario attenersi ALMENO alle informazioni ufficiali in nostro possesso in questo momento prima di lanciarci in ipotesi o sviluppi probabili.
Vedremo domani se ci sarà davvero il comunicato ufficiale da parte di fininvest e Sino e trarremo le dovute conclusioni.

P.s non ne sono sicuro ma mi pare di ricordare che all'articolo dell'espresso seguì un duro comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest nel quale si prendeva in considerazione un'azione legale per diffamazione.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> DUECENTO milioni di euro di caparra. Ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Ma un minimo di obiettività dai! Capisco che bisogna essere tifosi ma non bisogna essere per forza imprenditori per capire che acquisti del genere possono affrontare più intoppi.
> 
> Disfattismo a tutti i costi. Non so come fate a vivere male così. Davvero.



Vivere male? Forse tu.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> 18 pagine di discussione sul nulla
> 
> Aspettiamo i comunicati



ma non doveva uscire un comunicato in serata ?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> la prima caparra è stata incassata a settembre con tanto di comunicato fininvest.
> ma ovviamente sarà fake pure quello immagino no?



Si è sempre detto che se salta tutto la caparra dei cinesi è persa. Questi cinesi si son presi altri 2 mesi abbandonanti e rischiano di perderne altri 100.
Ma il fatto che se salta tutto la caparra i cinesi la perdono ovviamente sarà fake no?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma non doveva uscire un comunicato in serata ?



comunicato nei prossimi giorni non in serata...Suma l'ha detto a Milantv oggi pomeriggio...


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fattostà che a giugno ci parlavano di "A gennaio si vedrà la straordinaria potenza dei cinesi".
> 
> Il mercato, di gennaio, invece ed ovviamente, sarà come al solito condiviso e senza una lira. Vediamo ora le promesse per giugno 2017...



No prima si diceva che i cinesi avrebbero fatto paura da subito con super Galatioto dio Sal garante della trattativa, super Gancikoff, poi spariti i due volponi (che ci avran mangiato sù) e si è iniziato a dire (sempre quel pagliaccio di giornalista che in tanti hanno osannato) che la potenza economica si sarebbe vista a Gennaio, poi 5848664954849 colossi + stato cinese ad acquistarci...ora tutti questi problemi e prima rinvio di 30 giorni, ora di oltre due mesi, M A H.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Suma : "In arrivo comunicato Fininvest con nomi dei compratori e date precise"*



Non arriverà assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Giangy (6 Dicembre 2016)

Non so più che pensare... spero almeno che usciranno i nomi dei cinesi al più presto, altrimenti è una presa in giro


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo rinvio?! Sta storia è in piedi da aprile!!!



No no, siamo noi a vivere male cit.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non arriverà assolutamente nulla.



siamo contenti per te


----------



## fra29 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Si ma il problema è che è da Aprile che veniamo bombardati da giornali e televisioni con una serie di notizie senza fondamento alcuno. Senza fonti. Senza prove. Senza nulla di nulla.
> E io mi chiedo come sia possibile per la maggior parte degli utenti in questo forum pensare di poter interpretare determinate dinamiche di una trattativa così complessa, dinamiche delle quali forse ho sentito parlare in modo competente solamente 2-3 utenti in tutto il forum ( tra l'altro non capendoci assolutamente una mazza data la mia ignoranza in materia e la mia poca voglia di studiarla).
> La curiosità e la smania di sapere è umana e piacerebbe anche a me sapere chi sono sti cinesi, cosa hanno in mente, quando ci sarà il closing eccetera. Purtroppo però NESSUNO sa niente a parte Fininvest che, a quanto sappiamo da fonti ufficiali della stessa è vincolata da un patto di riservatezza perfettamente legale.
> Come è perfettamente legale e nei diritti di SINO mantenere segreti i nomi degli investitori fino al momento del Closing effettivo.
> ...



Beh l'articolo dell'Espresso era un'accusa bella e buona, qua si parla tra tifosi, senza alcuna ambizione di essere portatori della verità. Io trovo assurda la gestione di questa trattativa, poi che sia colpa di Sino o di F chi lo sa.. 
Un po' come quando si parla dei possibili intrallazzi di AG con procuratori, Raiola o Preziosi.
Nessuna "accusa" ma il dubbio può insinuarsi quando vedi giri strani di giocatori.. Siamo tifosi, mica PM o direttori di quotidiani di tiratura nazionale..


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> siamo contenti per te


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


>


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

Non capisco perchè qui chi si sente preso in giro da questa società non può esprimere la sua opinioni altrimenti viene insultato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè qui chi si sente preso in giro da questa società non può esprimere la sua opinioni altrimenti viene insultato.


Probabilmente perchè ribadite le stesse cose per circa 10 volte in ogni topic, ma ovviamente ognuno è libero di farlo, però non nego che a volte sia un po' pesante leggere gli stessi commenti più e più volte.




Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: niente soldi dalla Cina. Il closing verrà rinviato al 28 febbraio. Imminente il comunicato di Fininvest. Per la proroga i cinesi verseranno altri 100 milioni alla stessa Fininvest. Il mercato di gennaio sarà condiviso ma, soprattutto, povero. *


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente perchè ribadite le stesse cose per circa 10 volte in ogni topic, ma ovviamente ognuno è libero di farlo, però non nego che a volte sia un po' pesante leggere gli stessi commenti più e più volte.



Il problema è che con questi soggetti che abbiamo in società oggi alla prima frenata io mi aspetto il peggio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Dicembre 2016)

Tifosi rossoneri
Tifosi milanisti
Teniamoci per mano
In questi giorni tristi


----------



## Victorss (6 Dicembre 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> IO ti capisco. Sto seguendo questa storia e ancora prima Mr.Bee . Ho sempre avuto fiducia che la trattativa dovesse andare in porto perchè Fininvest non vuole più tirare fuori soldi. Cerco di convincermi che è così ma faccio fatica ad allontanare i dubbi su tutte queste stranezze che girano intorno alla trattativa. Escono 200 milioni senza autorizzazioni ? Questi personaggi sono semisconosciuti ! Ci doveva essere dietro lo stato cinese che voleva l'espansione del calcio in Cina e lo stato non fa niente per agevolare le autorizzazioni ? Il Milan in Cina ha un seguito enorme perchè gli eventuali compratori non si palesano ? sarebbe una fonte di pubblicità positiva ! Voglio continuare a pensare positivo mi sforzo di farlo ma vi assicuro che faccio tanta tanta fatica !
> Ultima annotazione ... la squadra sta andando abbastanza bene ... potrebbero tra poco esserci elezioni politiche e sappiamo quanto serve la visibilità in queste occasioni per Berlusconi e cosa meglio di parlare ancora di Milan e rimanere sulla cresta dell'onda? .... Insomma mai una gioia !!!



Quali stranezze?
Provo ad aiutarti a rispondere alle tue domande:
- escono 200 milioni senza autorizzazioni? Sinceramente io non so come funzionino queste dinamiche ne in italia ne in cina, intanto ti dico che per ora i milioni sono 100 e non 200, tra l'altro versati in 2 tranche. Ho visto che Il re dell'est con la collaborazione di altri utenti ha cercato di spiegare come funziona il sistema delle autorizzazioni in Cina io non ho avuto tempo ne voglia di studiarmelo se tu ne hai voglia e tempo prova a darci un occhiata 

-Ci doveva essere dietro lo stato cinese che voleva l'espansione del calcio in Cina e lo stato non fa niente per agevolare le autorizzazioni ? A quanto ne sappiamo da fonti ufficiali tra gli investitori finora citati c'è Haixa Capital fondo a partecipazione statale e credo che le regole valgano per tutti quindi non credo che bypassare o agevolare autorizzazioni di tale importanza sia legale in qualsiasi caso.

-Il Milan in Cina ha un seguito enorme perchè gli eventuali compratori non si palesano ? sarebbe una fonte di pubblicità positiva !
Io dall'alto della mia ignoranza in materia di finanza, economia, borsa e acquisizioni non saprei davvero dire se palesarsi sarebbe una cosa positiva o no per loro, ci potrebbero essere infinite motivazioni di cui ignoro completamente l'esistenza. In ogni caso pare che i compratori abbiano valutato conveniente mantenere il riserbo su questa informazione fino al momento del closing, come è nei loro diritti.

Sulla tua annotazione a quanto ho capito il preliminare con caparra firmato ad agosto dalle parti è vincolante legalmente per entrambe le parti, anche se dovesse esserci la proroga si potrebbe chiudere in qualsiasi momento entro il termine prefissato senza possibilità alcuna di tirarsi indietro dall'affare. Credo sia un po rischioso per Berlusconi fare quello che citavi tu sopra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il problema è che con questi soggetti che abbiamo in società oggi alla prima frenata io mi aspetto il peggio.



Io vedo semplicemente gente che si sta dando delle bottigliate sui genitali in stile Tafazzi per il nulla, si stanno commentando le stesse notizie che escono da mesi.
Proverei un attimino a mantenere la calma e rimanere lucidi anzichè gridare ai quattro venti che moriremo tutti, per quello c'è tempo.


----------



## Therealsalva (6 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quali stranezze?
> Provo ad aiutarti a rispondere alle tue domande:
> - escono 200 milioni senza autorizzazioni? Sinceramente io non so come funzionino queste dinamiche ne in italia ne in cina, intanto ti dico che per ora i milioni sono 100 e non 200, tra l'altro versati in 2 tranche. Ho visto che Il re dell'est con la collaborazione di altri utenti ha cercato di spiegare come funziona il sistema delle autorizzazioni in Cina io non ho avuto tempo ne voglia di studiarmelo se tu ne hai voglia e tempo prova a darci un occhiata
> 
> ...



Io aggiungerei anche un'altra cosa, forse brutta da dire. Sono imprenditori, a nessuno interessa se io mi prendo una crisi di nervi per un'acquisizione societaria... Voi dite che è stranissima la gestione della trattativa, ma il fatto è che se Barilla vende, a nessuno interessa quanto ci mette e come lo fa, io mi rendo conto che sia difficile accettarla, ma è la realtà dei fatti


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma non doveva uscire un comunicato in serata ?



Arriva domani.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Arriva domani.



Anche oggi il comunicato coi nomi degli interessati arriva domani


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Dicembre 2016)

Possono girarci un bel film alla fine di tutta questa storia.. la trama sarà piena di contenuti


----------

